# Good mushroom site.



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, guys I just wanted to share this site with a few known mushrooms. I know I've found a few of these in Michigan. What's annoying is there are now two mushrooms that I distincly remember finding last year tha I didn't eat because I didn't know. Ones the gem puffball. (Only thought giant puffballs were edible and I found a bunch of the gems last year...DOH!!:banghead3:lol I also remember finding a ton of others that grow under pines last October. I distinctly remember them being short under pines with a yellow spongy underside. (Edible as well.) I've been doing my research and now I know of several shrooms I can eat including a couple on this link. I never thought shrooming would be so fun. I think in the fall come September I'm mushroom hunting instead of squirrel hunting. The shrooms taste better. Makes good for deer scouting too. Here's the link.
http://americanmushrooms.com/edibles2.htm


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Thats a good site FH and is on my favorites list.
No need to give up squirrel hunting...I do both at the same time and they both go together well in the pan.
Fried squirrel stew with hens are awsome imo!

Here's a short youtube he did on Summer Chanterelles that I liked.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ0LM6HyjH4

Chants are within the top 5 on my list and grow just as plentiful
by you as on this vid and are an easy ID.

Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Thats a good site FH and is on my favorites list.
> No need to give up squirrel hunting...I do both at the same time and they both go together well in the pan.
> Fried squirrel stew with hens are awsome imo!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mike. I may have to try squirrel cooked that way. I tried to look or chanterelles for a short while last September, but it was later in Sept. Was that to late? Also, what kind of habitat do you find chanterelles in? I would love to find some.:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Last year wasn't a great year due to drought for them.
Timeline is usualy from July thru mid August.
Trees in our area are Big Oaks And Beech which we have no shortage of.
Just have to be able to deal with the skeeters.
:yikes:
Mushroom expert.com has a good page on them all along with the lookalikes
but check as many sources you can find.
The National Audubon is pretty good too.

Goodluck 
mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Last year wasn't a great year due to drought for them.
> Timeline is usualy from July thru mid August.
> Trees in our area are Big Oaks And Beech which we have no shortage of.
> Just have to be able to deal with the skeeters.
> ...


 Cool, sounds like I can find ALOT of areas for chanterelles around here. I'm going to keep that timeline in mind and be sure to look for them. I know the jack-o-lantern looks very similar, but glows in the dark and has gills. I'll check out the site. Thanks for the information!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

first week of august 2006, in the old oak woods, chanterelle patches (canth. lateritius) just lit up the forest floor. 2007, nothin. no-thing! couldnt beleive the difference. NE ohio.


----------

